# So who are the reasonably priced roasters?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been continuing to experiment with different roasteries and varieties within roasteries, and the issue that keeps coming back to me, is that some of them charge what I can only describe as offensive postage costs!

Some of the worst offenders being the likes of Extract who charge almost as much as a bag of coffee to post it. Then theres Square mile, who's own red brick roast, is £7.50 just for the coffee!! then another £3 to post it. £10.50 a ba? no thanks.

Yet has-bean, manage to post a bag of coffee for about £1.50.

now as i only use about a bag a week, and don't like coffee sitting around not being used, i tend only to order one bag at a time.

So who out there is charging reasonable prices for their goods? paying £8-9 to get a bag of extract original isnt really my cup of tea


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I read this interesting article (I think linked from here) about freezing, which can make postage costs seem much better and seemingly not affect the coffee at all.

But I tend to like deciding on a new couple of bags of coffee each time I buy, so postage is indeed a big factor. For this reason I use HasBean (they do pretty nice coffee too ^_^).

You have to be a fairly big distributor to get postage prices right down, most of the guys on the net are pretty small which is why they have high prices. Saying that however I think I remember Union being a bit high.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The issue is always going to be postage costs. If you don't have a local cafe that can sell you beans then yes, some roasters are not viable due to delivery charges. Buying one bag at a time is often not viable too, especially the likes of Extract who charge the same for 2 bags delivery as 1.

Your best bet to save on postage will always be a subscription, e.g. HasBean 12 weeks works out at £5.92 delivered for each 250g bag. That IMO is not bad at all if you think they usually charge £1.50 to post a single bag making the coffee £4.42 per 250g. And in the subscription you will over each 12 week period get some special coffees that normally cost near £10 per 250g.

SM bags are 350g which works out as £3/100g delivered, when compared to the HB subs which is £2.37/100g delivered.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> Ive been continuing to experiment with different roasteries and varieties within roasteries, and the issue that keeps coming back to me, is that some of them charge what I can only describe as offensive postage costs!
> 
> Some of the worst offenders being the likes of Extract who charge almost as much as a bag of coffee to post it. *Then theres Square mile, who's own red brick roast, is £7.50 just for the coffee*!! then another £3 to post it. £10.50 a ba? no thanks.
> 
> ...


Yeah but 350g versus 250g


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i've used has-bean mostly so far, because they do some great value coffee (oporapa is only about £4 + post) and most of it is very tasty. But it would be nice to be able to venture outwith their range.

I might try Edinburgh's artisan roast blends and see how i get on.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you like Union Hand-Roasted, Ocado deliver and offer discount. If you buy enough groceries delivery can be free.

I'm not sure how fresh the beans are but I should imagine the turnover is fairly rapid.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I've mentioned a few times - cheapest I've found fresh is limini - good priced delivery also and available in larger quantities for seriously dialling in without feeling too guilty over wastage.

HasBean I found ok I'd like 500g bags though...

I'd be placing a lot more orders with square mile of I knew of another coffee lover to put in a local joint order in - square mile would become a good pricing if 2 people bought 2 bags each (4 bag order)

Another note about limini is there's all sorts of techy best brew temp , extraction time and resting time for the beans - it made me feel pro timing when I started bags so each blend was in its prime


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good shout on limini

do you have anything to say about the quality of their coffees?

edit: limini now want to charge £5.50 postage for a single 250g bag

no thanks


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

You can buy Red Brick from Wellington coffee in Edinburgh - think they sell it for £6.50!


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

To be fair to Extract, it is a flat rate no matter what size of order, it just seems expensive for one bag.

Hasbean is unbelievably cheap via IMM, £4.80 a bag for a 12 month sub including postage makes it hard to turn down. During term time that does me perfectly and when at home I can supplement it with a local roaster (£3/bag).

Square Mile does seriously nice coffee but I agree, it comes at a price that can be hard to justify (for me at least).

I'm personally not adverse to freezing either and that is a huge help in reducing postage...


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Ravecoffee seem quite reasonable for prices, good coffee too.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

radish said:


> You can buy Red Brick from Wellington coffee in Edinburgh - think they sell it for £6.50!


Similar story with laynes espresso in Leeds - £8.50 red brick and £10 for jirmiwachu espresso.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> I'd be placing a lot more orders with square mile of I knew of another coffee lover to put in a local joint order in - square mile would become a good pricing if 2 people bought 2 bags each (4 bag order)


I'm thinking of putting in an order from Squaremile this week or next if you want to split?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> I'm thinking of putting in an order from Squaremile this week or next if you want to split?


It's a possibility I just got my order from square mile today, 2 bags of red brick (one for a friend) and one bag of jirmiwachu to test the waters abit

I was just about to start a thread in the lounge for people in sheffield, for meet up or split orders. I only really know of you and me, Sam__G mentioned he's here often but as he said earlier his subscription does him well.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> It's a possibility I just got my order from square mile today, 2 bags of red brick (one for a friend) and one bag of jirmiwachu to test the waters abit
> 
> I was just about to start a thread in the lounge for people in sheffield, for meet up or split orders. I only really know of you and me, Sam__G mentioned he's here often but as he said earlier his subscription does him well.


Sheffield thread sounds like a good idea. I was stuck in the library most of yesterday so missed out on the CoffeeHit order.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Ravecoffee seem quite reasonable for prices, good coffee too.


Got to give Rave coffee a plug here for not taking the piss with prices. Free postage over £25 I think. Quality arabica beans only, and his Signature blend makes great espresso and milk drinks.

No way am I paying Square Mile prices. Ive stopped reading his blogs too, as I'm fed up of him going on about how cafes should charge more. Extract and Union are about on a par with each other, and both do good beans.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks expo... Rave are now top of my list to try

Although I now have a local outlet for allpress redchurch which is making super lattes


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It was actually the price of postage costs I was spending over a year (~£60) that tipped the financial balance for me to go the home roasting route.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Surely you still need to pay the postage to get the green beans?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

shrink said:


> Surely you still need to pay the postage to get the green beans?


But, instead of buying coffee on a weekly basis, you can buy 2kg or more at a time which is good for 6 months.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

16kg of greens from Bella Barista is £7.99 p+p


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Geordie Boy said:


> 16kg of greens from Bella Barista is £7.99 p+p


If only









I think more like 88.39.

Ahh, wait, you mean the postage, oops.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Buy 3 or 4 bags. 3 bags gets you optimum postage price at hasbean. Many beans aren't at there best until rested 2 to 3 weeks IMO.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Square Mile's 6 month subscription (1 bag a month) makes it about £9 a bag (350g) so about £6.50/250g. It's not enough to get through an entire month of course, but it's a nice treat and you get to try beans that aren't always available on the site.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

tribs said:


> Buy 3 or 4 bags. 3 bags gets you optimum postage price at hasbean. Many beans aren't at there best until rested 2 to 3 weeks IMO.


I haven't had many beans I can recall that tasted better two weeks after roasting. Surely they're getting stale by the end of the 3rd week?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I haven't had many beans I can recall that tasted better two weeks after roasting. Surely they're getting stale by the end of the 3rd week?


If that is your perspective, how many have you left that long? The funky naturals such as SM Jirmiwachu and HB Wote become really pungent after 2 weeks or more as an example.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

tribs said:


> If that is your perspective, how many have you left that long? The funky naturals such as SM Jirmiwachu and HB Wote become really pungent after 2 weeks or more as an example.


I've left I think some kenyans from hasbean between two and three weeks a while ago now, found in the end of the second week they were losing flavour, imho by the end of the third they were garbage fodder.

Tbh I drink most of what I roast within a week or two these days, getting a couple of days before I start it. Iirc they were washed though and I haven't tried wote, so that may be worth a go.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

HB Wote is awesome!

I generally have several beans on the go so get to taste them from a few days to up to six weeks or more. Some are noticeably degrading after a little over a week but most seem at their best 3-4 weeks. A lot are still good at 6 weeks!

I store my beans sealed and in the garage, which is pretty cold this time of year which might help.


----------

